# Mmm Scotch



## W.Y.Photo (Mar 15, 2015)




----------



## Parker219 (Apr 2, 2015)

Did you drink 75% of the product before you captured a "keeper" photo?


----------



## W.Y.Photo (Apr 2, 2015)

Well... Yes. Just not the day I was shooting it!! lmao.

I just noticed its crooked


----------



## SurvivalDad (Apr 2, 2015)

I am a fan! The shot and Dewer's.


----------

